# Cool product



## WARMACHINE (20/5/16)

https://www.wetwicksupply.com/products/quickwick?variant=17701672001

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/16)

looks rather cool though. 

for those looking to make their own... a regular coca cola straw is a bit bigger than 4mm id

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (20/5/16)

have tried something similar but could not find the correct diameter pipe


----------



## Cespian (20/5/16)

Tube shrink wrap can work... and I assume thats exactly how these guys do it. Nice idea though... might give it a bash although it will probably not be a life changing experience lol (like switching from nail clippers to flush cutters to trim excess wire).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Tube shrink wrap can work... and I assume thats exactly how these guys do it. Nice idea though... might give it a bash although it will probably not be a life changing experience lol (like switching from nail clippers to flush cutters to trim excess wire).


Agree, also can't imagine this making you 1000's $$$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Tube shrink wrap can work... and I assume thats exactly how these guys do it. Nice idea though... might give it a bash although it will probably not be a life changing experience lol (like switching from nail clippers to flush cutters to trim excess wire).



i agree about the flush cutters (although i kinda cringe at the idea of using a nail clipper nowadays, lol) BUT the change to a ceramic tweezer was monumental !

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

